# kiwi AB Colin Peterson



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

has anyone any knowledge of kiwi ab colin peterson, spent time around dock street and red ensign club, london. 60's. I last saw colin when we were on the 
british diplomat together 1971. a great shipmate and no better seaman.
sailed on many tramps and bosun a lot. but he was one of the boys always.
one of the best guys I sailed with and hope he is still going well.
be good to hear colin is still rockin. tony mullen


----------

